# Need lease agreement & sale agreement contracts?



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I think we should have a sticky for this.

I need both since I'm doing a lease-to-sale on one of my ponies.

Does anybody have any good ones?

Thanks.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the pony is going off property, ask a lawyer if the contract will even hold up? If on property they are still responsible for all care as tho it was full ownership, paying the board as well as making payments to you. That often turns out to be a financial stretch. In Ontario a gal sold a horse with a contract for payments, off farm, and the people promptly skipped the province and after months of legal wrangling she never got a dime. Neither the police nor the courts would do anything.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I need some sort of off-property lease agreement. No payments.
Then sales if she decides he's working.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

